# Chickys first treat!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I gave my three week olds their first treat of meal worms and a tiny bit of apple yesterday. It was a feeding frenzy! Even though they have sand in the brooder I offered them so chick grit as well. Now whenever I get near them they look at me so expectantly! So awesome. I love them and am sad that they are going out into the coop early next week.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Isn't awful how we get that sad when we have to send them off to their own little house.  I got so used to Lilah (Australorp) being with me in the evenings as I sat on the couch and studied that when she was ready and wanted to be in the coop, I was in tears. I missed her so much that I'd keep checking in on her.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I was giving my youngest daughter a snack of raisins and she dropped a bunch on the floor. I figured I would see what the chickens thought of them. WOW is all I can say. They were so in love with them. The only thing I've seen them like more was the meal worms. Crazy!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol wait till you give them spagetti with sauce ! Mine LOVE spaghetti.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> I gave my three week olds their first treat of meal worms and a tiny bit of apple yesterday. It was a feeding frenzy! Even though they have sand in the brooder I offered them so chick grit as well. Now whenever I get near them they look at me so expectantly! So awesome. I love them and am sad that they are going out into the coop early next week.


Not that I know a whole lot, since I'm a beginner too, but putting them into the coop at 3-4 weeks old, isn't that too early?


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

My chicks are now about 6 weeks old. I have been giving them grit and snack for about three weeks now (I couldn't wait to spoil them...lol). Any time they hear me rattle a bag of anything, they just go mental! They love the foxtail millet and the dried mealworms


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Camel I am going to put them in the coop in the brooder. We have electricity out the so we can put the light on them. It's not happening anyhow, my husband still hasn't finished the inside and we have a ton of signs to work on this week/weekend


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

camel934 said:


> Not that I know a whole lot, since I'm a beginner too, but putting them into the coop at 3-4 weeks old, isn't that too early?


Nope, last year mine were in the coop by 3 weeks for the chicks and 2 1/2 weeks for the ducks.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Nope, last year mine were in the coop by 3 weeks for the chicks and 2 1/2 weeks for the ducks.


With a heat lamp or without? What temp was it in your area? I ask because I'm new and I want my girls in the coop as soon as possible. Still in the 50s here at night and no electric in my coop.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Still hitting the 40s and some nights 30s here. That is why I'm a little reluctant to put them out there yet. We don't have electricity to hang heat lamps out there yet unless I run a really long extension cord. In doing so, the door to the building would not close securely. I haven't had the heat lamps on them for the past three days here on my uninsulated front porch and they have done well, although I do hear some complaining...lol


----------

